
Google's Project Fi now offers unlimited data (with a catch) - spacemanspiffy
https://www.engadget.com/2018/01/17/google-project-fi-bill-protection-unlimited-data/
======
bob_theslob646
The Engadget article is confusing. Information from their websites are much
better.

According to their website,

>Pay just $10/GB for the data you use until you reach 6 GB. After that, data
is free for the rest of the month.
([https://fi.google.com/about/plan/](https://fi.google.com/about/plan/))
Google then throttles you after 15GB.

Where as on T-Mobile >On all T-Mobile plans, during congestion, the small
fraction of customers using >50GB/mo. may notice reduced speeds until next
bill cycle due to data prioritization. ([https://www.t-mobile.com/cell-phone-
plans](https://www.t-mobile.com/cell-phone-plans))

Why would I ever switch to Google Fi for $60 a month when I can get unlimited
data for $40 a month through T-Mobile?

